# Domain während Umzug umleiten



## Frezl (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe für ein Webprojekt den Hoster gewechselt, allerding steht der Umzug der Domain noch aus. Bisher liegt die Seite noch beim alten Hoster unter meinedomain.tld. Beim neuen Hoster habe ich eine temporäre domain meinedomain.kundennummer.tld erhalten, unter der meine Seite zu erreichen ist, solange die Domain nicht umgezogen wurde.

Ich habe die Seite jetzt zum neuen Hoster umgezogen und würde Änderungen gerne dort weiterpflegen, da ich nicht weiß, wann der Umzug durchgeführt bzw. mein Nutzerkonto beim alte Hoster gesperrt wird, womit meine Änderungen ja auch futsch wären. Der Hoster hat keinen besonders guten Ruf in dieser Hinsicht 

Generell könnte ich die Domain permanent auf die temporäre Domain umleiten, z. B. so wie hier beschrieben: http://jweiland.net/typo3-hosting/anleitungen/htaccess-konfigurieren/domains-umleiten.html

Damit würde ich den Suchmaschinen aber mitteilen, dass die neue Domain meiner Seite meinedomain.kundennummer.tld ist, sehe ich das richtig? Das ist ja eigentlich nicht, was passieren soll.

Wie muss ich die Umleitung einrichten, damit die Suchmaschinen weiter meinedomain.tld im Index behalten? Reicht es, wenn ich den Statuscode in 302 (temporary) ändere?

Viele Grüße
Frezl


----------



## Sprint (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Im Moment sehe ich da kein großes Problem. Du brauchst von deinem alten Provider nur der AuthCode für den Domaintransfer. Den müssen sie dir geben bzw. bei vielen kannst du den auch selbst auslesen. Wenn du den dann an deinen neuen Provider weiterleitest, sollte der Umzug innerhalb eines Tages oder sogar noch kürzer erledigt sein. Dann ist die alte Verbindung weg und die neue da. Die paar Stunden solltest du einfach abwarten, bevor du weiter machst. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, daß das länger als ein paar Stunden dauert.


----------

